# Special Needs Ferals



## Gefion (Jun 30, 2004)

I am the proud caretaker of 2 feral pigeons named Opus and Jelly bird. I found Opus as a baby who had fallen 30 feet from the top of the opera house in San Francisco, she had fractures in both legs but grew up strong and has not problems walking, just an interesting gait. Jelly bird was a fellow I adopted from someone who posted on Pigeons.com, she had found him as a little fella who had some air sack damage. Earlier this summer they were attacked by a raccoon who bit off half of Jelly's wing, many hundreds of dollars later he is fine but will never fly. 
My personal circumstances have unfortunately changed and I will no longer have a yard or balcony for the Pigeon manor I have built for them and am considering finding them a home. They are somewhat special needs as you can read. Is there anyone in California who adopts these sweet birds?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They sounds like two adorable birds.
Wish I lived closer, I would gladly give them a hom. I hope someone close to you will adopt them.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Gefion,

I do take in and keep special needs birds. Unfortunately, I'm a long way from you .. all the way down in South Orange County CA. If you don't find a home closer, we'll figure out a way.

Terry


----------

